# tak jsme chlastali



## Sr. Cabeza

Hi,

Could yu please help me to translate this? Your help is much appreciated.

"Cago,jedu z prace, byla akce a zbylo vino, tak jsme pak chlastali.Jsem namazana a rano vstavam do skoly. Tak snad talk to you o vikundu. Co ty, prezivas?"

Thank you.


----------



## Matcha

_Hey, going from work, there was a party (_or something, the recipient of the message will likely know_) and some wine was left, so we drunk (_chlastat is a rather "tough" word for drink_). I am drunk and I am getting up to go to school tomorrow morning. So hope to talk to u on the weekend. How about you, is it going pretty much ok (_literally: are you surviving_)?_ It's written in a pretty colloquial language, so it's hard for me to find exact synonyms in English, somebody else may likely do a better job, but I think you understand now


----------



## Plzenak

Sr. Cabeza said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could yu please help me to translate this? Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> "Cago,jedu z prace, byla akce a zbylo vino, tak jsme pak chlastali.Jsem namazana a rano vstavam do skoly. Tak snad talk to you o vikundu. Co ty, prezivas?"
> 
> Thank you.


 

Versión espaňola.

Hola (´čágo´(´cago´ sin los tildes) es un saludo coloquial y no es literario) , me voy del trabajo , tuvimos (supongo que el autor habla del día antes de hoy) una fiesta y nos quedó un poco de vino , entonces potamos . He cogido un pedo ( supongo que el autor habla de hoy ) y maňana me levanto para la escuela . Espero hablar contigo este fin de
semana . Y tú ? Qué tal ? (Cómo lo sobrevives tú ?)

Como ya Matcha ha dicho arriba , es difícil traducir textos como ese , porque se utilizan muchas expresiones coloquiales en ellos.

Ojalá te ayude.

Por favor , corrijame las faltas de mi espaňol , si hay algunas .


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Hola,

Plzenak, si me dejas, voy a corregir tu traducción. Sólo un pouquiño 

_Hola, me voy del trabajo / acabo de salir del trabajo, (ayer) hubo fiesta y quedó un poco de vino así que nos lo bebimos. Estoy bien borracha y por la mañana me levanto / madrugo para ir a la uni / escuela. Bueno, espero hablar contigo el finde. Tú que tal, ¿como te va todo? (literalmente: ¿sobrevives?)_


----------



## capials

chlastat = *guzzle,*
tipple is  polite
 ,booze is hardly a verb


----------



## Garin

I just wonder if "o vikundu" is a typo or slang neologism. Either way it is funny but the correct spelling is "o vikendu".


----------



## Plzenak

Garin said:


> I just wonder if "o vikundu" is a typo or slang neologism. Either way it is funny but the correct spelling is "o vikendu".


 
Myslím , že je to spíš menší překlep.


----------



## papo_308

It may or may not be a typo. Also the girl might be making an alusion to sex. Very roughly, it might be translated as ..talk to you on the weecunt


----------



## ManagaCTAG

I don't really think so.


----------

